# Beginner/intermediate Travis picking pattern



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey,
So far I've just been putting out more intermediate/advanced arrangement vids, but this month I'm going to be focusing on fingerstyle fundamentals in a more organized fashion. Anyhow, this is just a quick fingerstyle pattern clip, but I hope to a more cohesive set of lesson videos to put out in a couple of weeks. Enjoy.
[video=youtube;aRYbq5bOMro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRYbq5bOMro&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
Texco


----------

